# HO Racin' in the South Jersey area



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

Anybody in the South Jersey area up for some informal weeknight racin'? I have a 4 lane Max Track with Trackmate software for race management


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Where are you exactly??


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

sounds good Schedule is the problem. South jersey 200 miles long? how far?
Thanks John


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'd like to know where you're located also.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

lbishov said:


> Anybody in the South Jersey area up for some informal weeknight racin'? I have a 4 lane Max Track with Trackmate software for race management




Hey dude, you asked and we want to know!!!

Where the heck are ya!!!!


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

Sorry I took so long for the response. I'm in Clementon NJ 08021


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I live near Englishtown. Working in Pleasantville.
Must pass it daily.


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

If week ends are better for most, I could arrange that too. LMK, ok?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Is the invite for Joisy racers only? I live in Western Long Island and have
a 6 lane Max-Trax road course. Weekends could be do-able. :thumbsup:


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

Open to anybody who wants to come, even New Yawker's! This would be kinda informal at first, more organized if we get more racers.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Sounds good, a meet & greet fun run. I had one last season.


----------



## lbishov (Sep 21, 2004)

What type cars do you run? My track is suited mostly for t-jets AFX, Magnatraction and Super G+ level cars. It's a 4 lane Max Track on a 4x10 table with a AG power supply. It may be a bit small for the real fast magnet type cars though.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

We run a club SS class, G-3 & Wizz cars. I have the same adjustable
power supply, table is 76"w x 19' long. Have you tried G-Jets? They are 
great to run w/either hard bodies or Lexan. I'd like to try a pancake club class, maybe AW/JL. The main format would be a chassis & all parts fully
available to all.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow DD! You got a lot of acreage for your track! How bout posting some pics? :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

RM, enclosed are pics. Track layout curves vary increasing/decreasing. 
The only consistent curves are the pair of 29" at lap counter end.
Drivers' stations have Prof. Mtr. adjustable electronic controllers wired
to XLR jacks w/ option of alligator clips. Each lane independently controls
direction and is fused for hot & common lines. Stations are 36" wide.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

DD - You might have heard this once or twice before, but that's one beautiful racetrack. Long, fast, smooth, with challenging turns and flat out straights. Really, really nice!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Rolls, getting a layout to be smooth in one direction is a lot of work.
A track that runs in each direction is more difficult. 
As this thread is about So. Jersey racing, here's a pic of my prior Tomy layout. It was purchased by a comm'l. slot raceway in Beechwood, NJ.
I'm told Beechwood is in the shore area near Tom's River. I do hope the layout worked out well & HO racing is active in the shop. If someone is 
familiar w/Sonny's Raceway, I would appreciate an update via PM.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow. As a sectional Tomy guy, I can really appreciate what you've done here, especially with 6 lanes. Beautiful, Dyno. Thanks for posting the pic.

And back to SJ HO racing... I don't get back to SJ much, but I grew up in Cherry Hill and know a lot of that area pretty well, especially the beach towns. I googled Sonny's in Beachwood, near Toms River and sadly, it's reported to be closed. Maybe one of the current locals can confirm or deny that.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I do hope the raceway is open. The full name is "Sonny's Fast Lane Raceway".
He told me the shop had several 1/24th scale tracks & had inquiries for HO.
My new track is a smoothed out variation of the Tomy. The original design 
had a parabolic turn that was tight & despised by the majority of racers.
One thought it was a unique feature for the track & another thought it to be genius. 
Regardless it was replaced by the offset & decreasing 180 that is shown in center on left side.(Tomy pic)


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Great Balls of Fire! You got acres of room for *six* lanes of racing goodness! That is one awesome track! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow DD thats some room!!!!!


----------

